# Arachnids in Myanmar and Thailand



## Mygalomorph (Oct 24, 2018)

Hello fellow enthusiasts,
My partner and I will be travelling to Myanmar and Thailand in late November.  I want to set aside some time to look around for tarantulas in their natural habitat.
I know cobalt blue (_Cyriopagopus lividus)_ inhabit the area I will be in.  Any other species I should be on the lookout for?   
Thanks!


----------



## The Snark (Oct 24, 2018)

Cyriopagopus (Formerly Haplopelma), Minax and others. Wildlife capturing is under a moratorium in Thailand. Transporting can get both fine and imprisonment. Habitat of the various species is pretty much all of SE Asia away from the cities. Many have an affinity for orchards - Lamyai, Longan, Lychee etc where the trees moderate temperature and humidity..


----------



## Mygalomorph (Oct 24, 2018)

Neat, that makes sense that agricultural lands like orchards would be a good accessible place to look.  I am only planning to admire wildlife _in situ_ and photograph, won't be transporting anything.
I know that tarantulas are occasionally eaten in Cambodia, I am curious if I will see any deep fried in village markets in Myanmar or Thailand.


----------



## The Snark (Oct 24, 2018)

Mygalomorph said:


> I am curious if I will see any deep fried in village markets in Myanmar or Thailand.


Common in certain markets, usually near hilltribe settled areas. Most of Laos, some of Cambodia, northern Thailand, Burma, and southernmost China.
According to my partner, Hilltribeous Bananaramas, they have a slightly sweet sort of nutty flavor.
(It's a pastime and entertainment for hilltribe kids to collect them, toss them into the campfire and fish it back out with a stick then chow down.)


----------



## Mygalomorph (Oct 25, 2018)

Wow.  Well at the very least there will be some amazing food whether or not it includes arachnids.
I will report back to arachnoboards if I find anything of note in the field.


----------

